# Joburg meetups/networks?



## jvm (Feb 18, 2009)

Does anyone know of any networks or web forums for newcomers to the city to meet up with others? We're looking to find other 30-ish people in western Joburg for drinks, walks, concerts etc. 

I've also been scouring the web for (classic) dance schools for the 30ish crowd, does anyone know one? 

All tips appreciated.


----------

